

I'm moving to the Bay Area, where should I live? - mejackreed

I just accepted a job in Palo Alto as a software engineer and will be moving to the Bay Area.  I&#x27;m more of a city person and think I would like to live in San Francisco.  With the rental market being so crazy in the area, finding a place has been daunting. I have a few questions and was hoping some local hackers could answer.<p>What are the best places to live without a car?<p>Any great local resources for finding a place to live that I should know about (besides Craigslist)?<p>Any other gems that fellow hackers can offer?
======
davidsmith8900
\- What price range are you looking at for renting?

